# Round Two of T-Shirts



## Chris

Please vote accordingly. I'm trying to determine pricing, so if you aren't sure if you're going to order one, please don't vote as though you are.


----------



## WayneCustom7

Can we see the new style before we vote?


----------



## darren

The original style look great, and you'll be able to economize since (hopefully) the screen printer kept the screens, so you won't have to pay setup costs again.


----------



## SevenatoR

I'm in for a different style


----------



## BCrowell

SevenatoR said:


> I'm in for a different style



Ditto here....


----------



## Christopher

SevenatoR said:


> I'm in for a different style


+1


----------



## dpm

I will actually order one this time


----------



## eaeolian

I'm in for whichever.


----------



## jski7

Yeah , I'm down again . I was thinking maybe the number "7" on the back , like a sports jersey would be simple and cool .


----------



## Chris D

Just voted  

I'm not fussy about if it's a new design or not, I just want mine to turn up !!

Kinda liked the original, & yeah if they still have the original screens they would be quicker/easier/cheaper? to do 'em, right?

Or you could do a new design w/backprint & a re-run of the original too?


----------



## cadenhead

I don't care either. I just want one


----------



## Shawn

SevenatoR said:


> I'm in for a different style


Perhaps a long sleeve.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I'd be up for one I think. I agree, a big 7 on the back would rule. Oh, and perhaps a green text would rule this time?


----------



## Digital Black

If it's goning to be a different style, I'll order one. If not, then count me out.


----------



## Leon

Shawn said:


> Perhaps a long sleeve.


good call! 

winter is coming


----------



## Chris

Long sleeve gets my vote as well. 

I'll come up with proofs this week and have them up for voting.


----------



## Chris

IMHO, also, I'd rather go for a new design and have something different than save $2/shirt for the same old jive.


----------



## Chris

Just an idea:


----------



## Chris

Here are two proofs for you guys to play with.

Keep in mind that multi color is a lot more expensive, and double sided adds a bit to the shirts as well, even single color.

For example, 20 two-sided, single color shirts run me about $16 apiece, plus $7 shipping. On average the shipping is between 5-6 bucks, and I have to buy all the packaging stuff as well which ends up a buck apiece. So basically, depending on how many we order (more orders = lower price) when voting on the new poll, it'll be around $23 apiece for long sleeve, two sided shirts. Overseas guys will need to toss in a couple bucks more, and Beelze will have to pay nothing, and I'm going to send his shit first and put about 12 different confirmations on it. 

Anyhow, fire away with the ideas and we can vote on what's the most popular. Screenprinting isn't the most precise, so try to keep things from getting too detailed.


----------



## Metal Ken

Heres my Ideas. ;p


----------



## Metal Ken

lmao, righteous.


----------



## Laren

long sleeves = no
I wanna go out drinking in it, and in clubs long sleaves just make me sweat! Plus, think of all that wasted energy pulling them up when i wanna play?


----------



## Metal Ken

Thats the great thing though. Then you dont get arm sweat all over your guitar ;p


----------



## dpm

Laren said:


> long sleeves = no



scissors

I'd go for long or short sleeves, or both.


----------



## Jesse

Always in for shirts that the emos havnt made uncool


----------



## XIEmperorIX

HB's "It's not just for nu-metal anymore" is great 

But yeah..I didn't end up having the money last time but i'll be sure to get one this time around!


----------



## Chris D

Long sleeves are fine as long as they don't have those enormous elasticated cuffs... I hate enormous elasticated cuffs.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper

Hey guys, this is my first post here. As a long-time SS.org fan I'd love to get a t-shirt or two. Long sleeves get my vote, but the original is groovy too.


----------



## Shawn

Awakened Sleeper said:


> Hey guys, this is my first post here. As a long-time SS.org fan I'd love to get a t-shirt or two. Long sleeves get my vote, but the original is groovy too.


Welcome!


----------



## jski7

I'll have to agree with the long sleeve idea  . Even though it doesn't ever get cold enough here in FL for me and HB'r to actually wear one _comfortably_ , I'll take 'em  .


----------



## Shawn

Winter is coming up...they suck here in Maine...lol....so I'd take a long sleeve anyday.
On my site, I am wearing my SS.Org shirt.


----------



## Leon

dpm said:


> scissors


i was thinking the same thing 

Laren, you could probably chop off the arms, and sew some sort of cuff on, to make a short sleeve out of a long sleeve. or, just cut the arms entirely off


----------



## darren

I generally don't like stuff printed on the back of my shirts. If we're going to have long sleeves, we should at least have something printed on 'em.

And i _still_ think 3M Scotchlite reflective ink would be super-cool.


----------



## Leon

hmm, what if we put "sevenstring.org" down the right arm sleeve? so, it would show up pretty well when playing?


----------



## darren

Maybe something like this?

I still prefer the simplicity of the original.


----------



## Leon

hmm. yeah, now that i see it, it does look rather off balance


----------



## Drew

Well... I don't NEED another ss.org t-shirt... but if we're doing long sleeves, well... bah, count me as a tentative in, depending on the design.


----------



## Leon

here ya go, Drew


----------



## darren

Aren't those pickups missing a couple of pole pieces?


----------



## Leon

i couldn't find any cream 7 string pickup images 

dimarzio's site is all in flash, so i couldn't grab them from there. of course, i *suppose* i could have captured a screen shot, but man, it's my day off


----------



## Shawn

darren said:


> Maybe something like this?
> 
> I still prefer the simplicity of the original.


----------



## Drew




----------



## Drew

(that said, I sorta like the idea of a line-drawn seven string pickup on the chest, sorta done up in the style of Satch's EoC album...)


----------



## Chris D

Don't wanna be too picky but that triple7 chestprint design looks like a Nazi symbol I've seen somewhere... Or was it the Isle of Man thing with the feet...


----------



## Metal Ken

I dont look anything like a swastika to me O-o
Or the SS logo. or the Iron Cross or the eagle..


----------



## Digital Black

"7 string guitarist's have more notes"


----------



## Chris

Drew said:


> Well... I don't NEED another ss.org t-shirt... but if we're doing long sleeves, well... bah, count me as a tentative in, depending on the design.



You're damned right you're in, whore.


----------



## Drew

I get so fuzzy and warm inside when you call me that, Chris.


----------



## eviltoaster

how much would be t-shirt+ sending to germany btw


----------



## Shawn

Drew said:


> (that said, I sorta like the idea of a line-drawn seven string pickup on the chest, sorta done up in the style of Satch's EoC album...)


That would be cool. I love the artwork on that album also on the Live In SF DVD. 
I'd have my pickup white.


----------



## Chris D

HateBreeder said:


> I dont look anything like a swastika to me O-o
> Or the SS logo. or the Iron Cross or the eagle..



I knew I'd seen it somewhere before...
http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/za}naz.html


----------



## sepsis311

What about a T-shirt that says...
Six strings are for pussy whipped sissy boys, a real man plays 7's.
www.sevenstring.org

I would love to wear that at a show.


----------



## Leon

sepsis311 said:


> What about a T-shirt that says...
> Six strings are for pussy whipped sissy boys, a real man plays 7's.
> www.sevenstring.org
> 
> I would love to wear that at a show.


----------



## Metal Ken

Beelzebloke said:


> I knew I'd seen it somewhere before...
> http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/za}naz.html


Heh...heh.. we'll just avoid that design then.


----------



## darren

Whoops... that was completely unintentional!


----------



## Drew

What's so bad about being pussy-whipped?


----------



## Leon

Drew said:


> What's so bad about being pussy-whipped?


i guess it depends on the hotness of the girl?


----------



## jski7

Drew said:


> What's so bad about being pussy-whipped?


Nothin' in my book . It just proves you're getting some pu- .... well , you know . This just proves how women , even the nice ones , are fundamentally evil . Think about it . When was the last time you went into a bar , walked thru the door , and yelled "Who wants to get laid ?!" and had women stampeding towards you ? Now what if a woman (attractive woman) did that ? I'd be like O.J. in a Hertz commercial  ! They have ALL the power because of that "special place" .


----------



## Allen Garrow

My thought is "sevenstring.org" could be a larger font, and I think a big ass #7 on the back would frik'n rock. However a hooded sweatshirt or beanie would kick some ass as well...... 

What about the stickers Chris,,do you still have them around? I would love to queer my car out with them stickers....lol. Seriously I get a lot of questions regarding the site shirts when I'm knocking around downtown Nashville.

~A


----------



## Chris

Actually, I have a batch on the way that'll be here end of next week. I'll post up details and all that jazz when they get here. 

As far as the shirts, I'll setup polls and whatnot this week so we can decide on what style/color/etc. I'm pushing for the "Chris Rulz" logo, I hear chicks dig the hell out of it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Is it definately longsleeves? I really don't like them and really would like something like the original. In green (ala ole universe) on black 

Still, really would quite like one as long as it's short sleeve


----------



## dpm

That green on black idea ala the old UV could rock, I like it, in a bit of an in-joke way.


----------



## 7slinger

didn't get a chance to vote, but I'll take one


----------



## bizkit666

baggsy want one! tell me where to sign!


----------



## D-EJ915

Same here, that'd be pretty cool, pimpin' the 7-string knowledge.


----------



## theunforgiven246

well heres my try at it and i took that one with with the sevenstring.org on the sleeve (sorry i forgot who made it) and messed with it a little.


----------



## Shawn

theunforgiven246 said:


> well heres my try at it and i took that one with with the sevenstring.org on the sleeve (sorry i forgot who made it) and messed with it a little.


----------



## Allen Garrow

Yes I like the green on black, and the name on the sleeve is cool. I would l prefer the 7 on the back though with the logo on the front as well. A hooded sweatshirt would rock!

~A


----------



## bizkit666

zip hoodie!!! im sure you'd all agree pulling a hoodie over your long locks messes them up  and my dreads get kinda messy after being mall'd by a hoodie  ZIP PLEASE!!


----------



## Corey Smith

I agree with the zip hoodie, but now you are getting expensive......me being in music school I would really go for the "Real men play sevens".


----------



## Shawn

Here's one I did-


----------



## jski7

^^


----------



## jim777

theunforgiven246 said:


> well heres my try at it and i took that one with with the sevenstring.org on the sleeve (sorry i forgot who made it) and messed with it a little.



I dig that 7 on the front, that looks cool.


----------



## Jcm900

Hi folks!

that's my first here on this forum. 

When can I order a ssorg tee?

thank you 

jcm


----------



## thepunisher

mispost


----------



## thepunisher

im interested. i have an idea for a slogan. if anyone can reword it and make it sound better please try.

7 : more metal than six


----------



## XEN

Here's my 2 cents.


----------



## metalfiend666

Hey Chris, just when *are* we gonna get the chance to grab hoodies or t-shirts?


----------



## nitelightboy

Yeah, I've gotta represent my peeps yo! Ineed some ss.org apparel


----------



## thepunisher

on front "seven"
on back "cause some guys just dig more bottom"


----------



## eaeolian

thepunisher said:


> on front "seven"
> on back "cause some guys just dig more bottom"



I like it...


----------



## Jcm900

thepunisher said:


> on front "seven"
> on back "cause some guys just dig more bottom"




that's cool 
so , how about a the second round for the Tees? 

I'd interested in an XXL one. 


cheers

Jcm


----------



## Steve

I'm up for purchasing a Shirt.. Count me in when the time comes...


----------



## Chris

Soon. 

Probably going to go same as the first batch, black, but with the logo in universe-green.


----------



## Chris

thepunisher said:


> on front "seven"
> on back "cause some guys just dig more bottom"



Jacks the price up a ton to do double-sided, about $10 extra per shirt.


----------



## dpm

any long sleeves planned? Getting near winter here.


----------



## bostjan

near winter? winter's just starting here (up north). i thought you aussies had winter in july?

i'd go for a long sleeve tee too because i really like long sleeve tees year 'round.


----------



## dpm

ok, so it's not really 'near' winter, but at least the heat is starting to back off a tiny bit. Me likey winter.


----------



## 7stringninja

Chris said:


> Soon.
> 
> Probably going to go same as the first batch, black, but with the logo in universe-green.




SCORE!

It's already starting to warm up here! Long sleeves go in the closet in about a week


----------



## thepunisher

wasn't sure what it did to the price.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

When these t-shirts a coming? I REALLY want one  ESPECIALLY if you do it in universe green. man, that would so rock! put me down for one, possibly 2


----------



## Leon

universe green = 

i may be down for a pair as well. certainly one.


----------



## metalfiend666

I still want a t-shirt too!


----------



## Chris

I'll try and get to this when I have time, I just have none lately. :\


----------



## nitelightboy

Chris said:


> I'll try and get to this when I have time, I just have none lately. :\




If you have time to drink an insane amout of alcohol, then you have time to do this 

Actually, I'd just drink the alchohol and forget all about the shirts


----------



## SILENT FACTOR

Im new here but at least down for 1. I like most of the ideas so far.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Chris said:


> Soon.
> 
> Probably going to go same as the first batch, black, but with the logo in universe-green.


 black + universe green = the tshirt of the gods! Make these so i can worship thee in starlight on cancvas of darkest marmite!


----------



## Cancer

I'm in, hopefully I won't miss it this time like Io did the sticker thing.


----------



## Mark. A

Universe Green please


----------



## Dr.Feelgood

Chris, if it's not too late I will take one  Straight Black


----------



## Akrin

I'm totally in for at least one - at least if I can get one in Small


----------



## technomancer

Yup, I'm in for one in black/universe green, prefereably with sevenstring.org large on the front and a big #7 on back. That's assuming XL or even XXL


----------



## Chris

I'll try and get batch #2 up and running this month sometime.

They'll be black with universe green lettering, available in all sizes. Price will depend on how many people sign up, but plan on around ~25 shipped depending on where you live.

Expensive, I know, but the last batch came out fucking great and mine have held up and still look new after dozens of washes. You get what you pay for. 

Beelze, yours will, of course, be on the house. (Did your stickers show up?)


----------



## Donnie

I might have to get one this time around.


----------



## D-EJ915

lol, I'll get my parents to buy me one haha.


----------



## technomancer

If they look really cool I might get 2


----------



## Chris

Donnie said:


> I might have to get one this time around.



You fucking better, you polesmoking smoker of meat pole, you! 

[action=Chris]shakes his fist[/action]


----------



## Michael

Can I get one over here?

I'll definitely be ordering one if I can.


----------



## Chris

Yep. SS.org ships to the bottom of the world, it just costs a tad more. I'll have final numbers and shit before I take payments and all that jazz.


----------



## Mark. A

I'm up for one then, hook us up with figures niga


----------



## bostjan

still interested, jfyi


----------



## Dr.Feelgood

Chris said:


> I'll try and get batch #2 up and running this month sometime.
> 
> They'll be black with universe green lettering, available in all sizes. Price will depend on how many people sign up, but plan on around ~25 shipped depending on where you live.
> 
> Expensive, I know, but the last batch came out fucking great and mine have held up and still look new after dozens of washes. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Beelze, yours will, of course, be on the house. (Did your stickers show up?)


Count me in


----------



## Rick

I'll take one.


----------



## Chris

Going to close this for now. This thread (and poll) is too old to get an accurate count.


----------

